# Applying decals over a Tamiya semi-gloss finish...



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I know decals are typically applied over a gloss coat for adhesion purposes, but what's the verdict on applying decals over a surface prepped with a semi-gloss clear-coat (specifically the Tamiya brand)? Is there any significant difference adhesion wise between gloss and semi-gloss?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmm ... I thought it was to avoid silvering. 

Given that the semi-gloss still is slightly rough microscopically, isn't there still a risk of silvering?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I always tell people that the glossier the finish, the better. I've had mixed luck with semi-gloss paints (thought Tamiya's are the best), but I've never had a problem with gloss.

I suppose, if a gloss coat were not an option, a suitable substitute might be polishing out the paint with some 8,000 - 12,000 grit polishing cloths to get it even smoother.

Gene


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The smoother (glossier) the better. But then it also will depend a bit on the decal. If it is an opaque decal without a lot of carrier film visible, silvering (the main reason for the gloss finish) won't be as much of an issue.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, gents.


----------

